# Những lưu ý khi sử dụng thanh chắn giường Umoo cho bé



## mekhoeconthongminh (30/7/20)

Thanh chắn giường Umoo Hàn Quốc cho bé luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu của ba mẹ khi gia đình có thêm thành viên mới. Hầu hết các em bé khi ngủ đều được nằm trong vòng tay mẹ từ sơ sinh đến khi bé bắt đầu đi học bậc tiểu học. Trong khoảng thời gian bé còn nhỏ, chưa tự bảo vệ được mình, ba mẹ luôn thấp thỏng lo lắng mỗi khi con ngủ, sợ con ngã từ trên giường xuống. 

Chính vì lý do này mà các bà mẹ luôn trong tình trạng thiếu ngủ, cơ thể mệt mỏi. Thấu hiểu được nỗi niềm này, thương hiệu Umoo đã cho ra mắt thị trường thanh chắn giường Umoo cho bé để giúp mẹ và bé có những giấc ngủ sâu giúp mẹ khỏe, tinh thần thoải mái nhất trong suốt quá trình nuôi dưỡng và chăm bé lớn khôn.



​

*Đặc điểm nổi bật của thanh chắn giường Umoo*

Khung thép được sơn tĩnh điện màu trắng cứng cáp rất chắc chắn, đặc biệt với thiết kế linh hoạt bằng các nút bấm nên việc lắp ghép vô cùng đơn giản mà vẫn đảm bảo chắc chắn. Toàn bộ các thanh chắn đều được làm nhẵn để hạn chế tối đa nguy hiểm cho bé.
Kết cấu hiện đại thông minh giúp lắp đặt và tháo dỡ đơn giản

*Kết cấu hiện đại thông minh giúp lắp đặt và tháo dỡ đơn giản*

Các chi tiết được thiết kế thông minh, nên ba mẹ dễ dàng lắp đặt chỉ sau khoảng 30 phút. Để đảm bảo an toàn ba mẹ nên bắt vít xuống thanh dát giường bằng ốc vít đã đi kèm theo bộ chắn giường.
Khi muốn hạ thanh chắn để ra khỏi giường ba mẹ chỉ cần bấm vào nút bấm ở hai bên thanh chắn là có thể hạ thanh chắn xuống mà không cần phải tháo ốc hay xoáy vít gì cả, nên vô cùng tiện lợi và nhanh gọn.

Tấm vải chắn được thiết kế dạng lưới vừa giúp không khí lưu thông, thoáng mát cho bé lại giúp ba mẹ có thể thấy được mọi hành động của bé, giúp ba mẹ yên tâm hơn khi đang làm các công việc khác.

Thanh chắn giường Umoo có đầy đủ 3 kích thước: 1m6, 1m8, 2m lắp vừa với hầu hết kích thước giường ngủ của gia đình tại Việt Nam. 

Lưới chắn giường có thể tháo rời và giặt giũ sạch sẽ khi cần, ngoài ra thanh chắn phía trên của thanh chắn giường được bọc thêm một lớp đệm xốp nhằm hạn chế tối đa va đập và làm tổn thương bé yêu của bạn.

Thanh chắn với thiết kế gam màu nhẹ nhàng không màu mè, nhưng rất tinh tế, có thể phù hợp với mọi không gian nội thất phòng bé.

Thanh chắn giường Umoo thực sự là một vận dụng không thể thiếu của mỗi gia đình có em bé trong độ tuổi từ 3 tháng đến 3 tuổi. Vì nó hạn chế tối đa nguy cơ bé bị ngã từ trên giường xuống sàn nhà, một trong những nguyên nhân gây ra những nguy hiểm với bé như sau:

Gây tổn thương nghiêm trọng đến não bộ của trẻ, do phần hộp sọ của bé chưa phát triển hoàn thiện, không có độ cứng và bao phủ được phần não bộ nên sẽ cực kỳ nguy hiểm nếu bé bị va đập phần đầu.

Ngoài ra khi bị ngã từ trên giường cũng sẽ gây nguy hiểm cho các bộ phận khác con non nớt trên cơ thể bé ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và sự phát triển của bé sau này.


​

*Những lưu ý khi sử dụng thanh chắn giường Umoo cho bé*

Không nên gài thanh chắn giường dưới đệm mà không dùng bất cứ ốc vít nào. Rất nhiều ông bố, hoặc ngay cả thợ giao hàng vì chủ quan muốn lắp xong nhanh chóng đã không bắt vít chắc chắn thanh chắn xuống giường, hoặc nhiều ba mẹ nghĩ bắt vít xong về sau sẽ làm xấu, làm hỏng giường. Tuy nhiên điều này vô cùng nguy hiểm, trẻ nhỏ luôn hiếu động và luôn mong muốn đùa nghịch như vịn thanh chắn, lung lay thanh chắn giường, rất nhiều trường hợp đã bị tuột thanh và làm bé ngã.

Với các bé từ 18 tháng tuổi trở lên ba mẹ cần luôn đặt bé trong tầm mắt của mình.

Điều chỉnh độ cao thanh chắn giường phù hợp với chiều cao của bé


​

*Hướng dẫn chọn mua thanh chắn giường Umoo cho bé*

Nên sử dụng thanh chắn cho tất cả các cạnh của giường có nguy cơ bé bị ngã, nên chọn thanh chắn bằng đúng kích thước của cạnh giường cần chắn.

Ví dụ gia đình bạn đang sử dụng giường có chiều dài là 1m8 x 2m (chiều rộng x chiều dài).

Nếu giường đang được kê ở góc nhà thì bạn còn 2 cạnh cần phải sử dụng chắn giường vì vậy bạn chỉ cần đặt mua 2 thanh chắn: 1 thanh có kích thước 1m8 và 1 thanh có kích thước 2m là đủ.

Nếu giường bạn đặt ở giữa phòng, ngoài vị trí phía đầu giường có tường và khung thành giường bạn cần quây 3 cạnh còn lại để đảm bảo an toàn cho bé. Vì vậy bạn cần đặt mua 3 thanh chắn: 1 thanh chắn 1m8, và 2 thanh chắn 2m.

*Địa chỉ mua thanh chắn giường Umoo chính hãng*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp sản phẩm thanh chắn giường Umoo Hàn Quốc chính hãng và chất lượng 100%, vận chuyển hàng toàn quốc - nhận hàng thanh toán tại nhà

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

